# User Review 2: ITUO Wiz20 bike light



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

User Review 2: ITUO Wiz20 bike light

I received for review the latest twin LED wireless bike light from ITUO. The WIZ20 has twin XM-L2 U3 neutral white LED, user programmable modes, internal replaceable 18650 batteries, USB chargeable capability and QR bar mount.

*What's in the box*









*Initial overview and feel: *
I was surprised by its relatively slim look and relatively light weight, which did not detract from a feeling of quality. *
Checked weight including two ITUO 3100mAh is 246gr plus QR clamp at 34gr giving a respectable total of 280gr.


















The overall shape is rectangular with a slightly wider head and the body is tapered towards the back of the light were the battery loading door is. When you look closely at the light the shape is quite complex with the underneath rounded and the top squared up. The fatter head curves very gently towards the body which allows your thumb to be positioned on the curve giving a very good hand grip once used off the bike.


























The rear loading door is made of aluminium and is released by an upper plastic catch fitted on the main body. The door itself has a rubber 'o' ring and sports a small PCB with spring loaded terminals. The connection inside the battery tube are made by springs, so there is no chance of battery rattle.

At the opposite end of the light are the two XM-L2 U3 LEDs behind two clear optics (I understand from the manufacturer that they are at 10 degrees).









The bezel is silver, quite deep and slightly hooded on the top and is held by a couple of Hex screws. Hex screws are also used to retain the switch which is positioned on the top and to retain the male section of the QR clamp underneath the light.*
The USB port is forward of the bracket and has a double lip rubber cover, so no risk of water ingress.










The cooling fins are very minimal and found on the head and underneath rear sections of the body. The head and body are one single cast with only the bezel and the rear door as separate parts. 
Using the single casting for head and body should help in heat transfer and heat dissipation. 
This was well proven during the run test as the whole body warmed up which has two positive results, namely good heat dissipation and during the cold winter months, keeping the battery at a good operational temperature. *









he switch protrudes from the body of the light (around 1.5mm) and has a positive feel so this should be OK to use with gloves.
The battery condition light is showing through the switch with a blue light for 100%-20% and red 20% or less.
During my two tests, the blue light stayed for 85 to 105mn according to battery used and the red for 60 to 80mn again according to the battery used.
With only two colours the low battery system is a little basic but works fine giving you a warning in excess of 60mn continuous run time on high mode.








The laser branding is quite minimal and is on the left hand side of the light. The light operation is similar to their WIZ1&2, but the WIZ20 comes with two separate mode platforms which are fully programmable.








A USB cable is supplied as well as an A4 comprehensive instruction leaflet. The light is well package and protected in a high quality cardboard box.
















The QR clamp is made of durable plastic with a metal clamp bolt and wheel nut. The designed looked rugged to me but not bulky with a checked weight of 34gr
The light quick release lever has a positive locating feel and hold the lamp in place without rattling.

*Manufacturer Data (Direct from ITUO user manual)
**
_Two Cree XM-L2 U3 neutral white led
Maximum output 1500 lumens
USB rechargeable
Battery power indication
Battery reverse polarity protection*
High quality aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
Military standard type III hard anodizing finish
Water and rain resistant ( IPX 6 waterproof)
25.4-35mm handlebars mount
Uses two 3.7V 18650 Li-ion battery 
Lenght 118mm, width 50mm, height 26mm,
Light weight 154g and mount weight 35gr _

Two Default Settings

Default 1
3 steady modes: low 250 lumens (14 hrs) - med 800 lumens (4:30 hrs) - high 1500 lumens (2:10 hrs)
1 hidden special mode: dim 80 lumens (40 hrs)

Default 2
2 steady modes: low 400 lumens (8 hrs) - high 1000 lumens (3:30 hrs)
1 hidden special mode: warning flash

*Settings*
As mentioned above, the light has a multitude of settings with two main default platforms. The first is accessible from the off position by using a single click which gives you access to three different steady modes with an additional hidden/special mode on exit . (For me this is more of a commute/road platform when light brightness is often changed due to different lighting and road conditions.) 
The second platform is accessible from the off position by a double click and gives you access this time to two different steady modes, again with an additional hidden/special mode on exit. (For me this is for MTB , ie low on wide trails and high on technical or fast trails.) 
All the steady modes are output programmable 10-100% with a double click. The two hidden/special modes are programmable again by a double click to access an extra low, a twin flash, a single flash and a steady mode with a pulse. ** 
Another good feature is that both platform steady modes have a memory (after a stop and turn off, when you power on again you don't have to cycle through all the modes to get to the one you was just using). 
*
_More details from ITUO user manual

Light 
CLICK: quick press of the switch less than 1 second 
DOUBLE CLICK: two rapid clicks of the switch 
PRESS: 2 seconds press of the switch 
LONG PRESS: 3+ seconds press of the switch 
* 
The Two Default Setting 
. A CLICK from the OFF position will always turn the light on to the last steady mode used in the default setting 1. A further CLICK from the ON position will cycle through the steady modes low, med, high. A PRESS from ON position will access the special mode-dim 80 lumens. A CLICK from the special mode position will return the light to the last steady mode used. A LONG PRESS will turn the light off (it will go through the special mode). 
* 
. A DOUBLE CLICK from OFF position will always turn the light on to the last steady mode used in the default setting 2. A CLICK from the ON position will cycle through the steady modes low, high. A PRESS from ON position will access the special mode-warning flash. A CLICK from the special mode position will return the light to the last steady mode used. A LONG PRESS will turn the light off (it will go through the special mode). 
* 
. The light as a memory and will remember the last steady mode used when the light is turned off. 
* 
Programme Customisation 
Steady modes brightness customisation 
1. Switch the light to the steady mode you want to adjust 
2. DOUBLE CLICK, the light will flash quickly indicating you can start customisation. 
3. Increase the brightness in 10% increments using a CLICK (when 100% brightness is reached the light will flash quickly); dim the brightness by HOLDING the switch. DOUBLE CLICK to set the desired brightness while ramping up or down the brightness levels. 
4. Once the desired brightness has been set, CLICK to return to normal operation. 
* 
Special Mode Customisation 
1. When in special mode, DOUBLE CLICK the switch. The light will flash quickly indicating you can select the special mode you prefer. 
2. Using a click to cycle through the four special modes (dim, day flash, night flash and warning flash). DOUBLE CLICK to set the desired special mode. 
3. Once the desired special mode has been reached, CLICK to return to normal operation. 
* 
Master Reset 
When the light is off, LONG PRESS the switch for 5 seconds, the light will flash 10 times and then turn off. This indicates factory settings have been restored. _










*Riding with the WIZ *
I have been riding with it for over a couple of weeks now during my daily commute. So for the moment I've only tried the WIZ20 on the road and on a farm track when I took some beam shots.

The beam has a nice neutral tint and is pretty tight but with still enough peripheral lighting. Some riders may prefer a wider beam for a bar light, but *for my daily commute this was fine with a strong patch of light straight ahead and decent enough sub lighting on the kerb. I still have to try it during a forest single track or an XC ride, so will add to the review later on.

I understand from ITUO that on the sample sent to me, the optics are standard commercial 15 degrees optics. I believe that they can be easily changed if a wider beam is required . 
*
The switching was fine with my autumn gloves and the fitting and removal from the handle bar clamp easy. The fit is tight with no rattling from the clamp to light. The clamp fits tightly on 24mm or 35mm bars as this was tried on my two bikes. We've recently had lots of heavy rain here in the UK and the light was also fully tested in windy and wet conditions. No problems here. 
*
Like with the WIZ1&2, I have been using their twin flash mode during the day and warning flash or low mode at night. With the tests I did, the warning flash was coming with the same brightness as their low mode (250L with a pulse of around 350L (estimated)). 
*
This is a good feature and allows you to see as well as being seen. I only use the warning flash on lit up roads, as on a dark roads, I fine the pulse a little tiring on my eyes. 









his is on LOW mode around 250 lumens, light roughly pointing towards traffic and photo taken at about 50 yards

Something you have to be aware of is that this is an extremely powerful light and you do not want to cycle through traffic with the 1500 lumens on. I ride on the road on low when there is traffic around and I have the WIZ20 angled down to get the centre of the beam approximately at 4/5 yards ahead of my front wheel. This gives plenty of useable light and minimises some of the glare to oncoming traffic. I would advise anyone using any high powerful bike light on the road to prop your bike on a kerb and walk 25 to 55 yards ahead and look at the beam. You will be surprised how unfriendly they are if not adjusted properly.

Of course once off road you can let it rip 










For commuting, as you can see the light point down









*MTB test to follow *

**Home test
*
The reviewed lights are tested with my home made light sphere/light box and a cooling fan is used between the readings (please note there will be a small margin of error for the readings as the light is removed and repositioned on the sphere for the various readings). As this is a home-made integration sphere, I cannot make any true claims as how close my result would be to results coming out of a lab integrating sphere costing thousand of pounds, but this does give a rough idea as how the light performed and enables you to monitor the output versus runtime.

The first test reading was taken 30s after initial turn on as per MTBR testing method and in line with ANSI method. *
The time when the battery condition light is on red is showed on the table









As you can see from my test the PLUZPOWER 3400mAh batteries give a slightly lower output for the first 60mn but a higher one for the reminder of the runtime a good alternative to Ituo 3100mAh battery.

*Beam photos.*
SIDE VIEW OF THE BEAM, WITH 15 DEGREE SUPPLIED OPTICS 








VIEW OF THE BEAM, WITH 15 DEGREE SUPPLIED OPTICS 








The beams photos below were taken using a Canon Powershotsx110is with the same setting as the MTBR reviews so you can make comparisons:

Setting: Full manual 
ISO: 200 
Exposure: 1.6 seconds 
Aperture: F4.0
Focus: Manual
White Balance: Daylight
Quality: Jpeg High









REFLECTIVE OBJECT IS ABOUT 25 YARD AWAY








REFLECTIVE OBJECT IS ABOUT 25 YARD AWAY
THE TREE AND FENCE IN THE DISTANCE ARE ABOUT 50 YARDS AWAY

















*10% increments beam shots*
Please note my figures are in LUX and the base figure used was taken 30second after turn on.
What the test does show (confirmed by the photos) is that some of the mid range increases are not around 10% but a lot less. I became curious to see what sort of result I would get from my Gloworm X2 which has a similar program and did cost more than twice as much. The X2 figures were closer, this said , the ITUO still has a very good incremental customization program which for me is a big plus.
Please be aware that this test has not been done to confirm the actual Lumen output but has been done to get an idea of the actual incremental increase of the light output in LUX. 
This, with the photos can help the reader to set their custom light output/ maximum battery running time, by carefully choosing the incremental levels.

















FIGURES IN RED ON THE PHOTOS ARE THE % AND LUMEN GIVEN BY THE MANUFACTURER









































































I don't have any means to confirm the 1500L claimed output for the WIZ20 but on my home made integration sphere/light box 
the average LUX readings I am getting from my 1500L GLOWORM X2 are 848 000LUX and I am getting 808 000LUX out of my WIZ20 so I recon the WIZ20 is pretty close to the 1500 lumens advertised!
The light out of the GLOWORM X2 is also whiter than the WIZ20, below is a photo taken of the X2 beam, on the same night and with the same ITUO 3100mAh batteries in the CB SEEN twin battery box . 
The beam is a little different due to the different optics used in the two lights and unfortunately for the X2, slightly angled towards the left of the photo, this was noticed when I viewed the photos on my computer.




















*For/Against*
Please note, per all reviews some of the Fors and Against are down to the reviewer's personal preferences.
*For:* compact and fairly light weight, good QR clamp, USB rechargeable, replaceable standard 18650 batteries, long run time, good choice of modes and fully programmable, good beam and interchangeable optics, price.
*
Against:* PWM on low and residual on medium (not visible by human eye but apparent on some of my filming), battery tubes OD does not allow for much bigger batteries (my PLUSPOWER 3500mAh are too tight to fit)

Despite the fact that this is a bike light, the WIZ20 feels well balanced in my hand and I can see myself using this around the house or while camping and it can tail stand for candle lighting.

ITUO WIZ20 with its fully adjustable modes, raw power, replaceable and USB chargeable 18650 battery (not supplied) make a very good contender for both road and off road use. MSRP $109.99*. 
* (current price on the review was obtained from Ituo website on the 13 Dec 2015)

Reviews notes.
Readers, please note that I have received the WIZ20 from ITUO as a review sample and, as such, did not have to pay for it. 
The WIZ20 was supplied FOC by ITUO: www.ituoworld.com - UK agent Bright Bike Lights | Lights for Mountain Biking, Running and Orienteering
The ITUO 3100mAh 18650 batteries were from previous review of the WIZ2 and were also supplied FOC ITUO: www.ituoworld.com 
The PLUZPOWER 3200, 3400, 3500mAh 18650 batteries used also for the review were supplied FOC by Multicorepc/Pluz.co.uk Pluz UK
There is another MTBR review of the ITUO WIZ20 and I would encourage any readers to also read Tigris99 excellent review.

Skyraider59 (UK)


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Great review as always.

I've only just started playing with mine. I have 2 worries

1) the battery door opens with a pop and there's nothing to hold the cells in so might potential fall out in a crash. last years leyzne lights had a bit of pivoting metal to hold the battery in place in case the door opened by accident.

2) the bat mount qr lever seems to pop open a bit to easy as well.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Spankone, so looks like there is 3 out there for reviews , I hope either yourself or Tigris will be able to carry out some LUX test, allays wanted to find out how accurate my cheap integration sphere is, very posh word for a polystyrene light box.

As mentioned in my review I have not been able yet to test it on our local forest trails, so the review is ongoing.

Regarding the battery popping out due to spring load, good point as the release lever is positioned on the top of the body, and just need a press or tap, this could happen in a crash scenario! Never used a Lezyne with the pivot safety catch inside as you mentioned, but this does sound very fiddly, specially with gloves, if you had to change the batteries on the side of a trail! Regarding batteries, I kind of had the opposite, looking to get the longest time out of the WIZ I am trying some new PLUZPOWER (Panasonic cells) 3200,3400,3500, and I have found that ITUO 3100 fit well, but the higher capacity PLUZPOWER batteries which have a slightly bigger OD are very tight, so much that the 3500 will not go in.

This evening while cycling back home, I have tried my QR lever to see how easily this open, you are right, there is certainly enough friction to keep it close but, you do not get the kind of "firm click" that you get with others to know that the lever is well secured. This may be due to the plastic material they have used (quite flexible) or may be the design of the shape of the lever (different lever shape to the WIZ1&2 QR lever).
I have not tried it off road yet so can not say if this could be a potential problem. Tigris may be able to help on this has he has done quite a few rides with the WIZ20


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Different discharge line obtained from different batteries ITUO 3100 and PLUZPOWER 3400 mAh, also on my graph is a the discharge line of my YINDING YD running on twin PLUZPOWER 3500mAh batteries, the light was turn off by myself as it was very late that night, but I suspect It would gone a little more.

A matter of interest my Yinding YD is giving an output in my light box of 744 000 LUX after 30s but falling quickly
The WIZ20 782 000 LUX and the GLOWORM X2 2015 is giving me 848 000 LUX *(with original Gloworm 4 cell pack)*


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

spankone said:


> Great review as always.
> 
> I've only just started playing with mine. I have 2 worries
> 
> ...


We will improve and clear the potential issues you mentioned.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

One more suggestions. I've only been able to get to grips with the programming by using skyriders instructions. And it still took some getting use to. For the first time it's hard to know if your in the programming mode or not. It just looks like your in a normal flashing mode. 

My suggestion if possible would be to use the battery status indicator to flash between blue and red to indicate that your in the programming mode and for a double red flash when you reach the upper and lower limits of the brightness. 

It also may be easier to cycle through all 10% increments rather than adding another button press to the mix which adds confusion. 

We're all light geeks here and yes we maybe able to program it. But it should be easy enough for a normal person to do as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

We will consider your suggestions, but not sure if we will acheive them at the moment.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Regarding the modes programming , I was OK with it as ITUO are using a similar way as the GLOWORM X2 with which I have been ridding with as a lid light for a year now. Saying that, I do not reprograms my lights that often so do do it with the instruction as backup. 

I do like your idea of using the battery warning light as a visual aid as to where you are in the programming, I think this would be a lot easier to understand and would eliminate the self questioning of where am I!

""It also may be easier to cycle through all 10% increments rather than adding another button press to the mix which adds confusion. "" Either way, I am ok with


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Something I forgot to say, for me I would prefer the automatic cycling down to be slower so to give my old brain time to register and set my chosen mode, don't need to slow down a lot but just a little


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the beams shots. Looks like a nice light. As a commuter lamp I don't think you could ask for more.

One of my earlier criticisms was that the Wiz20 didn't use a Gopro mount. Well, I was rethinking today that perhaps maybe the decision to use a custom mount wasn't such a bad idea. Since Gopro mounts are kind of "universal" if someone were to leave a Gopro mount on a bike while parked outside it's quite possible that someone might try to lift it. That would be a PITA to say the least. At least with the Wiz20 mount you can leave it on the bike ( and feel _*relatively secure_ it won't be lifted ) because it really serves no purpose to anyone who doesn't own the Wiz20 lamp.

( *Then again if I were to leave my bike somewhere unattended I would likely remove "anything" that used a quick release or O-ring mount. That means taking my lamp and mount, my rear light and mount, bike computer and frame bag with all my goodies. )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...Oh...quick tip to anyone using this kind of lamp; Every couple weeks you want to buff the battery contacts with a pencil eraser. This will remove oxidation from the contacts and give a better electrical connection. ( This applies to all such devices including torches and battery boxes ). Doesn't hurt to buff the battery contacts either. You could also use alcohol or liquid metal cleaner but the eraser works almost just as well and is quick and easy. ( On my torches I do the threads on the caps as well ) You'd be surprised the black oxidation that comes off if you don't do in a while. The more oxidation on the contacts, the bigger the volt drop at the contacts.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Cat-man-do. I like you, I do love the GOPRO mount, so much that I orded from gearbest 3 spare gopro converters Adapter for Nitefighter BT21 / BT70 / BT40S Headlamp-1.62 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com









which have been retro fitted to my SSX2 and my Yinding YD, i much prefer this fitting to the rubber band type. 
I have a GOPRO QUICK RELEASE mount on both of my helmets and with this I can interchange all my lights in seconds GWX2, SSX2, YINDING and WIZ1&2.

Regarding leaving QR on bike while unattended, always a very risky business here in the UK!

Regarding the GOPRO on the WIZ 20, I think this is do-able as the WIZ male jaws of the QR are bolted on, so I would think you could fit one of the above adapter, my only concern would be, the single bolt/screw fitting to the body of the WIZ. Also, the WIZ20 for me in its form is a little to heavy and bulky for an helmet light.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

A question on your preferences, the WIZ20 got two defaults settings, i call them platforms, 
the first one activated by a single click has 3 separate modes
the second one activated by a double click got 2 separate modes.
I always favour the single click to a twin click to activate my lights, but I would say that I mainly use two modes on or off road, so I personally would prefer the platform two to become platform one, with only two modes access-abe by the single click from off. I kind of always use low kind 150-250L and full power, put this may be due to the type of trails I cycle on. Am I the odd one out ? as GW, ITUO and probably GEMINI have there 3 mode platform as a primary platform!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dont try to use that gopro mount or any other adapter for this light, the mount at best will rotate once you hit bumps, or adapter will fail.

As for UI options, personally I prefer 3. A low for climbs, mid for flats and high for fast descents. But that's a personal preference type thing.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Dont try to use that gopro mount or any other adapter for this light, the mount at best will rotate once you hit bumps, or adapter will fail.
> 
> As for UI options, personally I prefer 3. A low for climbs, mid for flats and high for fast descents. But that's a personal preference type thing.


 Thanks Tigris , I was not! 
I you should have my first MTB ride with the WIZ20 this evening, not sure what will do forest single tracks or XC? I will also have my YINDING YD on the bar to make a comparison, Yinding is fitted with one of the above adapter with a double sided sticky tape to stop it rotating, will see if this work ok, this is fitted on the WIZ1 GOPRO QR clamp.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

How to feel a complete idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finally got to ride this Friday, after 30mn drive I got to the forest, got the bike of the car and started to get my kit out only to find out that in my rush to leave the house, I had left the WIZ20 by the front door at home!







Luckely I had the Yinding already fitted to my bar and the GW X2 on my helmet, so I had plenty of light! Did our forest club ride, we stayed on the lower trails of Friston forest as the upper trails are extremely muddy. Were out for a couple of hours, I was running both of my lights on twin cells instead of my usual 4cells battery packs. Just about enough battery life for two hours using about half the time on low and the rest on high. I don't think I will be able to put a night ride before January now. Real shame, I was really looking for testing the light off road!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Managed to find a little time to process some of the video I did a while back, here is some more of the WIZ20 modes, this also show you how important it is to adjust properly this light for road use


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Latest filming of my review sample, this time with a Sony AS200V headcam, a lot better result that with my Contour Roam2, this was filmed on a windy night, the camera is also good at picking up the sound from the drivetrain! :-(
Please note PWM CAN NOT BEEN SEEN BY THE HUMAN EYES (well certainly not by mine) This has been reported to ITUO and they have told me that this will be rectified for the production lights.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

special modes -flashing modes video, note the light is in road position ie pointing towards the ground


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have changed the standard left hand optic for a frosted 30 degree. Here are some photos, very strange that the photos with the standard clear optics appear warmer and not quite as bright, all I can put it down is weather condition, ie the one taken with the frosted optics were taken on a cold and humid day, the others on a warmer dry day, but the camera is the same as well as the setting, 100 ISO, F4, 1.6s.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Skyraider59 said:


> I have changed the standard left hand optic for a frosted 30 degree. Here are some photos, very strange that the photos with the standard clear optics appear warmer and not quite as bright, all I can put it down is weather condition, ie the one taken with the frosted optics were taken on a cold and humid day, the others on a warmer dry day,]


It is not uncommon at all for a different optic to affect the apparent tint of an LED. Material differences and texture will alter the absorption of certain wavelengths of light. As an experiment, swap out the optic for a reflector. In my experience you will almost always see a dramatic change in apparent tint.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya very much so, and frosted optics will appear brighter because they spread the light out more close to the camera, not down range. Plus the wider angle optic will do the same, more light close instead of projecting it. Not to mention the massive glare in high humidity from the moisture in the air. 

Being you used frosted (which is generally a bad idea imo, useable but in humid conditions the glare is unbearable imo) means you switch manufacturers of optics, so that changes alot of things as well. I only use the same optics as available from the same manufacturer as the stock ones. Easy to do since they are available at leddna and fasttech.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys, thanks for your feed back on the optic change. Sorry I did not reply earlier did not appear to have been notified that some posting have been made on my thread.
The optic used appear to be of the same construction and size as the one used by Ituo. From one of my emails to ITUO, I understand they are using standard optics available on the open market.
I have been using this combination here in the UK since I took the last batch of photos. So during my commuting, I have been ridding with one frosted optic on the pavement side and standard on the traffic side and I can not say that I have noticed much difference, but it is hard to say without being able to cycle with both combination at the same time. On paper, for me, as a bar light this combination make some sense to have one optic of each type, so you kind get the best of both world, flood with reach!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll have to see if I can find more optics of that design. No one seems to carry more than the standard 3 spot sizes. Which I like the 30deg the best so far. Mr mole corrupted me on elliptical optics, been trying to find some from this manufacturer.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

*The WIZ20 on the forest trails of Sussex*

Hi, I know from some of you, this will be much too slow, but speed is not all! WELL CERTAINLY WHEN YOU GET OLDER What does count is getting out and enjoying yourself. Most of the ridding it is just with the WIZ20 with standard optics fitted on my bar. During some of the ride I had the my helmet light on which is the GLOWORM X2, this was powered by two PLUZPOWER 3500mAh 18650 fitted into a CB SEEN battery box that I did a review a while back. This kind of setting allow me to be wire free as the battery cell box is mounted on my lid, 3 short video films.
PART 1


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

PART 2 see my other post for part 1 and 3


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

PART 3, see my earlier posts for part 1 and 2


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I really dig your video overlay of the GPS/route info :thumbsup:



****


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Obvious the conditions were wet. How cold was it during this ride? If these are the standard optics the lamp has great distance throw. Were you using the highest mode the whole time?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat the standard optics are 10deg leddna optics, the helmet light optics many of us are using now. I think both him and I changed optics profile slightly. I put in a 25deg optic to spread the beam out a bit more since I don't want a concentrated hot spot, got a helmet light for that


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry guys , I have unwell for over a week, missed some club rides and trying to catch up!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Cat , It was blooming cold, i remember, lost feeling in my toes for a very long time. I did make a mental note 3 degree Celsius went we went out 19.00 and 2 degree Celsius went we return at 21.00, well temp were on my car thermometer and in the car pack, wind chill was wicked in places. Yes standard optic, as you said they do give a good throw no data given by Ituo in there specs sheet. (Well I think they did mention 15 degree in one of my email to them). I did try on the road a combination of a frosted and a standard optic, but went back to the standard two clear one as I preferred to have more reach instead of a very slightly wider beam and less reach. For me as it stand the beam is good for both of my cycling. Regarding the forest filming, any cycling apart from going up were done in high, some time I had the Gloworm helmet light on, but I did highlight the fact in the video, you can easily see the difference as well. The conditions were very muddy, we had a load of rain but I think it had been dry on the day.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Cat the standard optics are 10deg leddna optics, the helmet light optics many of us are using now. I think both him and I changed optics profile slightly. I put in a 25deg optic to spread the beam out a bit more since I don't want a concentrated hot spot, got a helmet light for that


 Tigris I had a look through my emails to Ituo, 
This is what they send me in December
<<Hi Jean,
I remember that the optics on the review sample are 15 degree.
Do you think is the review sample beam ok?>>

Now what I have found with Ituo is that they are constantly improving there products, so it is possible that your sample and mine have different optics. If you look to the review of the WIZ1/2, I believe their current product has been updated due to customer feed back and reviews. I understand that now the WIZ1 is programmable and as lost its original 7mn step down which for me make it an even better light that it was. I have to say that a lot of manufacturer worldwide and in all field should learn a thing or two from this new Chinese firm! They put their products out there and listen an act on feedback!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> I put in a 25deg optic to spread the beam out a bit more since I don't want a concentrated hot spot, got a helmet light for that


Tigris, I have not got any 25deg optic but I do have some frosted 30deg I think
I can't find them for the moment but I know they would polish to perfect Cristal clear with some T-CUT, DO you think this would be worth trying, 30deg clear?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you don't want to buy more optics you can gently polish the frost off, it works pretty well.

Im not a polishing expert so I don't know what "t-cut" is but I do know the jewelers stuff that comes with the dremel kits works perfectly. May be the same thing, if not just be sure to use jewerly grade fine polish.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> If you don't want to buy more optics you can gently polish the frost off, it works pretty well.
> 
> Im not a polishing expert so I don't know what "t-cut" is but I do know the jewelers stuff that comes with the dremel kits works perfectly. May be the same thing, if not just be sure to use jewerly grade fine polish.


T cut is a mild abrasive liquid used in the car industry to restore flat paint here in the UK and it works very well on plastic. What do you think of a 30 degree clear optic?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's pretty close to what I use, 25-30deg spot is what I like. Im ordering some other angles to try out too.


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the great review. It's hard to find such thoroughness, especially for free.

Ituo is filling the gap between pre-broken eBay junk and expensive mainstream options nicely. I'm looking forward to what they come up with for tail lights.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a rough prototype, their actual production unit is supposed to be ready soonish. The prototype I have isnt good for day use but love it at night. Doesn't have that sting to the eyes like most tail lights do. Not sure where exactly they were headed besides it's USB rechargeable with 18650 cell (user changeable) and mixing between diffused light (white plastic shell) and one led on a reflector. The one I have is to test the diffused cover idea and the functionality of their internal design (which I love) Using red XPE emitters.

Hope to hear more about it soon.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

